# Life around rkunsaw



## rkunsaw

Caught another beaver!

That makes six since late in the fall. The trap had been in place for nearly a month and I had thought about taking it out since I wasn't catching any more.

I took the beaver to the back of our property and left it for the other animals. I heard coyotes howling this morning

We've been busy gardening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and raking sweetgum balls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I broke one of my front teeth Thursday biting the skin of an orange no less. Got a dentist appointment Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, flowers are blooming and the garden's starting to grow so life is good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow Larry, your life has been much more interesting than mine, don't miss that broken tooth though.   It's a perfect time of year to enjoy your gardening, we haven't planted anything since we retired and started going away on camping trips in spring and fall.  Nobody to tend the garden...although I may try to get a few cherry tomato plants going early in summer....nothing like fresh veggies from the garden, I envy you there. :love_heart:  Enjoy your beautiful flowers, maybe you can send a pic or two our way!   Life IS good!


----------



## That Guy

Except for the tooth, sounds like life is good.


----------



## rkunsaw

Caught number 7 yesterday. I don't have a clue how many there are but I'll keep setting the traps until the trees quit being cut down.


----------



## Gael

rkunsaw said:


> Caught number 7 yesterday. I don't have a clue how many there are but I'll keep setting the traps until the trees quit being cut down.



Do they cut the trees down for spite?


----------



## SifuPhil

Can you sell those pelts, Lar? I'm getting a mental picture of you dressed like Bill Tyler (Charlton Heston) in _The Mountain Men_ ... 

Great movie, by the way, if you've never seen it.


----------



## Pappy

Years ago, we use to hang them on our car antennas. No wait, that was a raccoon tail. Geez, now where is that memory thread?


----------



## Falcon

Pappy said:


> Years ago, we use to hang them on our car antennas. No wait, that was a raccoon tail. Geez, now where is that memory thread?



I remember that Pappy............hanging them on the car antenna.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Can you sell those pelts, Lar?



He's making ice cream, Phil...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> He's making ice cream, Phil...



Thanks - you've just reminded me not to get that quart I was going to get tonight ...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw

Got one more beaver. So far I've caught L'il Beaver,  Beaver Cleaver, and this last one was so young and stupid I'm pretty sure it was Justin Beaver.

This time of year I think the Cadbury eggs are a better market for beaver butts than Ice Cream.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Has anyone seen Rkunsaw on here today ? They had some pretty bad tornadoes in his state last nite, and hoping that he is not in that part of Arkansas.
We are under warnings for tonight with a tor-con of 8, which is pretty high (80% chance of one). So far, only some rain, but the bad storms are supposed to come through here later today and into the evening. They closed down Redstone Arsenal, so you know even the military is taking this seriously.

Is anyone else in the area where the storms are hitting ??


----------



## Pappy

No, but please be safe to all of you that are in tornado alley.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I hope Larry and his wife are okay.  Hoping the best for you too Happyflowerlady, tornado warnings must be very unsettling.  Wishing safety for all in dangerous areas.  Here's some info on Arkansas...http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2014/apr/28/tornado-death-toll-rises-16/?f=latest


----------



## Happyflowerlady

So far, so good. Tornadoes west of us, trailer parks destroyed, more storms coming through.  Some places reporting 100mph winds, so even without the tornadoes, trees are being blown over, lots of power outages.  Massive roads closed from destruction. Line of storms getting closer to us now, and should be right on top of Huntsville (me) by around 8pm. 


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

HFL, Do you have a cellar, or other safety zone that you can access quickly.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

No cellar or other outbuilding, but we have an inside closet stuffed with blankets and pillows to shelter in if we have to.  hoping it will just rain a lot and be done with it. I have the bahtub full of water in case we lose power and water , and drinking water stored. The phones, computer, and ipad are charged up, and i have the battery power converter charging as well, so as long as we are safe, I can still communicate.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

HFL, Be Safe and let us know how you fair. :hug:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We came through the storms with no real trouble here where we live, barely even had any thunder, and no torrential rains, either. The lights flickered a few times, but the electricity stayed on. 
However, the rest of Alabama was pretty hard hit in some places, with several killed, and lots of homes and businesses destroyed. 
There seems to be a general path that most of the storms take when they come through this area. Just before they get to Huntsville, they normally turn and go northeast, and go through the little towns west of us, and then through the northern part of Huntsville, and on into Tennessee from there. 
A few of them turn and go south of us, so our little area of town seems to be protected. We are right near Redstone Arsenal, and so I always kid Robin that the arsenal has an "invisible bubble" over the top of it that protects us from the storms.

I am still worried about Rkunsaw though. I still haven't seen him online since the storms went through their area, and Arkansas had a bad bout with the storms, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am still worried about Rkunsaw though. I still haven't seen him online since the storms went through their area, and Arkansas had a bad bout with the storms, too.



He posted today https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-canonized-as-a-saint/page2?p=99997#post99997, and yesterday, so he seems to be okay.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Our weather is back to its usual sunshine and blue skies again, although it is still a little chilly again today. Even the new little tomatoes that I planted made it through the storms, and are looking good out there. It should be back in the 80's by this weekend, so maybe I can get a few more seeds planted.
I was afraid we would have so much wind and rain that the seeds would be washed away like happened to me in my garden last year; so I put off the planting when they said we had bad storms coming through.

I even have my first rose of the year blooming (Ina, take notice !), and although it has gone past its bloom now, there are more pretty yellow buds coming on it. 
This is a Knockout Rose from the clearance shelf at Lowes. It starts out yellow, and then fades to a creamy white. They are supposed to be very showy and durable roses, and might be what you would like , Ina.


----------



## rkunsaw

I spent the day yesterday crawling through the garden on my knees pulling weeds and thinning the carrots. Got more weeding that needs to be done if I get the energy today.

Tomorrow I go to the dentist to get a tooth removed. They said I'll have to take lots of ibuprofen and use ice packs after the surgery. Dreading this but I guess I need to get it over with.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel for ya Larry, I just have my yard to deal with, and any work on your knees is killer at our age.  I admire you for doing all the hard work you do in your garden. :watermelon:  Good luck at the dentist tomorrow, hope they get it out with no complications, and the pain isn't too bad.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanks Seabreeze, it went very well, didn't need the ice packs and hardly any pain at all :grin: It was almost worth it to get a day off from the garden.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good to hear Rkunsaw, thanks for the update! :help:


----------

